# Tour for a Cure in Long Beach



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi everyone. Just wondering if anyone here signed up for the Century ride this May 1 (Diabetes: Tour for A cure in Long Beach).

I would love to ride with a group....at least part of the ride. As it stands right now, I am doing the Century solo. Please chime in if you are taking part and would like to meet up. Thanks.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow....no one here is doing this ride? I guess I'll have to do this solo.


----------

